# Effet Floating Photos perdu ?



## jcs (2 Août 2009)

Rebonjour à tous

Lorsque j'ai installé mon Apple TV pour la première fois, j'avais un merveilleux économiseur d'écran avec l'effet Floating photos (du grand art en Core Animation avec effts 3D). Depuis, je l'ai perdu. j'ai tjs les mêmes photos... mais plus ce fantastique effet. J'ai dû faire une connerie. Laquelle ?

Merci et bon dimanche.


----------



## hugo76 (2 Août 2009)

hello,

c'est léconomisateur d'écran photo.
regarde dans reglages : eco. d'energie

soit il n'est plus sur photo, soit le délais est off


a+


----------



## jcs (2 Août 2009)

Ok, mais comment retrouver l'animation qui va avec ? Elle s'appelle comment ? J'ai bien l'économiseur qui se lance... mais sans l'effet tant recherché. Je dois faire comment ? Merci


----------



## jcs (3 Août 2009)

Ok, c'est bon, j'ai fini par trouver en bidouillant les préférences. Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## hugo76 (3 Août 2009)

peux tyu me dire comment tu as fait car moi je m'étais arreté aux reglages...


----------



## jcs (3 Août 2009)

Euh... En choisissant tout simplement "Photos Apple" dans économiseur d'écran. En fait, je mélangeais les transitions photos et l'économiseur. C'est pour ça que je n'y arrivais pas 

Bon, là, ce soir, c'est opération ATV Flash


----------

